# How detailing clay works and how to use detailing clay your car's paint



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*How detailing clay works and how to use detailing clay your car's paint*

*Part 1 - How To Use Detailing Clay*​




*Part 2 - How To Use Detailing Clay*​




*Screenshots*


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

That was interesting i've never used clay and i learned a lot,found the music annoying though.


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Very good and informative as to WHY clay is used. Got to agree about the music being annoying after a while.


----------

